# 10k Motor Belt



## Twalther (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a 10K in need of a new  motor belt it is a 1972 with 1/2hp under drive.  For some reason I can not find the gates # which is a 8000-3504.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Tom.


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 3, 2016)

On my lathe (a 10K UMD) it was a 5L400.


----------



## Twalther (Aug 4, 2016)

O.K.  that is it. thank you!
Tom.


----------

